# Linux Suse Rechner mit Internetfreigabe?



## mrdca (27. September 2005)

Hallo Freunde! 
Ich hätte da eine Frage. Ich habe 2 PCs. 1x mit Linux Suse 9.3 und 1x Windows XP Prof sp1.
Mein Linux Rechner geht ins Internet und das klappt auch alles.
Im Netzwerk habe ich die IP Adresse: 192.168.0.1
Mein Windows Rechner hat die IP Adresse: 192.168.0.144
Und als Gateway 192.168.0.1

Aber irgendwie kann ich micht nicht ins internet einwählen! 
Ich kann zwar von meinem Windows Rechner den Linux Rechner anpingen, aber nicht ins Internet gehen.

liegt es vielleicht daran, dass die nicht in der gleichen Arbeitsgruppe sind?


Danke schonmal im vorraus! 
MrDCA


----------



## imweasel (27. September 2005)

Hi,

das liegt wohl eher daran das du auf deinem Linuxrechner kein Routing eingerichtet hast!


----------



## mrdca (27. September 2005)

Unter Routing habe ich die Ipweitergabe aktiviert! 
Muss ich nochwas da einstellen?

P.S.
Danke für die schnelle Hilfe!


----------



## Dirk Abe (29. September 2005)

mrdca hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Unter Routing habe ich die Ipweitergabe aktiviert!
> Muss ich nochwas da einstellen?
> 
> P.S.
> Danke für die schnelle Hilfe!



SuSefirewall aktiviert?


Dirk


----------



## monger (30. September 2005)

Du musst in Routing deine IP-Adresse deines Netzwerkes eintragen und zusätzlich unter den Hosts.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. September 2005)

Also, mal vollstaendig:

Suse-Rechner:
IP-Forwarding aktivieren
Masquerading einrichten

Windows-Rechner:
Suse-Rechner als Default Gateway eintragen
DNS-Server aus /etc/resolv.conf auf Suse-Rechner eintragen

Das sollte soweit erstmal ausreichen.
Mit der Arbeitsgruppe hat das nichts zu tun. Linux hat eh erstmal nichts mit Arbeitsgruppen zu tun, da diese eine Windows-Geschichte ist. Um sowas unter Linux zu nutzen kommt dann Samba in's Spiel. Das bringt aber nichts beim aktuellen Problem, da Samba fuer Verzeichnis-Freigaben und anderen Windows-Netzwerk-Kram zustaendig ist.


----------



## KayFr72 (14. August 2009)

Hallo!

Wie genau wird die Masquerading eingerichtet? Der Linux-PC hat bei mir die 192.168.0.1, der Clientrechner mit Windows die 192.168.02 und das Speedport die 192.168.2.1 und die WLan-Karte des Windows-Rechner die 192.168.2.2. 
IP-Forwarding ist aktiviert ist beim Linux-Rechner aktiviert

Wie richte ich dann den Windowsrechner? Der Gateway ist auf 192.168.0.1 auf die Interne Lan-Karte des Linux-PC eingestellt, so als wäre er mit einem Windows-PC verbunden.

Alles rumprobieren der Einstellungen und das Suchen im Netz brachte nichts!

KayFr72


----------



## KayFr72 (16. August 2009)

Hallo!

Habs jetzt einstellen können das es funktioniert. Also Konstellation bei mir  Router-LinuxPC-WindowsPC

im LinuxPC:

StandartGateway des Routers (müßte ja schon stehen wenn der LinuxPC schon im Netz kommt)
Routingtabelle
                          Ziel der Router 
                         Gateway die Interne Netz-IP des LinuxPCs
                         NetzMaske 255.255.255.0
                        Gerät Netzwerkkarte zum Internet
                       Häckchen an IP-Weiterleitung
in der Firewall
 Masquerading
                         Masquerading für Netzwerk  Häckchen setzen
                         Quell-Netzwerk  der Window-PC
                         Protokoll tcp
                        benötigte IP  der Router
                       benötigtes Port  80
                      umleiten an IP  interne Netzwerk-IP des LinuxPCs
                       umleiten an Port   139

im WindowPC
                        IP-Adresse setzen
                       Subnetzmaske wird auf 255.255.255.0 gsesetzt
                        den Gateway den Linux PC
                       Bevorzugter DNS-Server lies ich 1.die Interne Netzwerkarte des Linux-PC
                                                                                  2.stellte ich die Alternative DNS-Server auf den Router


Hoffentlich hilft das jemanden hier, weil für mich war das ein langes probieren und suchen bis ich das hinbekommen habe.


----------



## KayFr72 (6. September 2009)

Berichtigung : muss heißen:
 umleiten an IP interne Netzwerk-IP des LinuxPCs
umleiten an Port 445


----------

